# 10 weeks no heartbeat



## kamrynh (Apr 27, 2009)

I am 20 years old and my fiance and I the beginning of march found out we had a bun in our oven. We had conceived on either the Feb 21 or 22. Everything was going fine, I was healthy eating well, and felt nauseas every day. I had made an appointment for last Friday the 24th, to get everything checked out. I am supposed to be ten weeks pregnant but when I went in for my first check up on Friday the doctor tried to find the heartbeat and could not. The doctor said there was nothing to worry about, but just to be safe sent me to get an ultrasound. The ultrasound technician first did a stomach ultrasound and kept asking me if I was sure of my last regular period. She then moved on to a vaginal ultrasound and I saw my baby for the first time, however she measured the baby to be 9 weeks and said it had no heartbeat. The doctor talked to me for awhile about loss and said this was a hundred percent certain and was discussing setting up an appointment for a DnC. Is there anyone out there who has been in a situation like this and had a positive outcome? I have had no mc symptoms and still feel very pregnant. Its heartbreaking and depressing i spent the whole weekend in my pjs with my fiance. I was thinking if i still had no mc symptoms by Friday i would get a second opinion somewhere. Is there any hope?


----------



## famille_huggins (Mar 30, 2007)

I've not been in your precise situation regarding dates and whatnot, so hopefully someone will come along with a success story. Just wanted to stop by and offer hugs.







Keep us posted...


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I have no words of wisdom - my miscarriage happened spontaneously at 6 weeks.

I just wanted to say that you might get more help if you repost this in the main section. I don't know if you realised but you posted in the archives - people tend not to notice new things ending up here.

Do let us know how things go for you. (((HUGS))


----------



## kamrynh (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm new to this site and I have not figured out how to post in the right areas. How will I post this in the main section, I tried i could not figure it out.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kamrynh* 
I'm new to this site and I have not figured out how to post in the right areas. How will I post this in the main section, I tried i could not figure it out.

These are the sub-forums, if you scroll down from here you'll see the general "Pregnancy and Birth Loss" forum.


----------



## oakparkveggie (May 7, 2004)

If I were in your shoes, I would not go in for a D&C right now. I would wait a few weeks and get another vag u/s. I have heard many, many positive outcomes after being told that women should schedue a D&C. I will be thinking of you!

Sorry that mine isn't a sucess story, but my dates are *somewhat* similar to yours. I also went to see the doc at 10 weeks and she did a vag u/s and said that the embryo was only measuring 6.5 weeks with no heartbeat, no bloodflow, and a larger than usual yolk sac.

The big difference with me is that I was put on prescription progesterone supplements at 7 weeks b/c my progesterone numbers were low. So, doc is thinking that the progesterone was keeping me from actually miscarrying. So, I went off the progesterone on Monday and she said that I can wait 2-4 weeks before doing a D&C or using Cytotek. I started bleeding yesterday and am in the midst of some serious cramping and heavy bleeding today.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

I would hang in there mama. Hold out on the d and c.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry







I did have a d&c, but I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum at 9 weeks. they couldn't find a baby, and the egg sac was supposedly breaking down already. I waited a few days for my body to react, but I stayed feeling as pregnant as ever. I think in my situation it was more clear, but I still struggled with wondering if it was the right thing to do. I made the doc swear to me at the hospital that there was 0% chance a baby was in there, and she said she was certain. I couldn't emotionally handle the thought of walking around feeling pregnant and knowing I wasn't, but I now wonder if I confused mmy body ands hould have just waited. I wish you luck as you make this decision. I'm so sorry your'e going through this.


----------

